

Gigster – A Personal Assistant that helps you make extra income from side gigs - hidemark
http://www.trygigster.com/

======
cyrusradfar
I signed up and thought it was interesting and simple to get started. I liked
the voting on opportunities that I could do. Definitely would be up for more
side projects while I'm building, but the hassle of finding clients has been
pretty prohibitive. Hope this works!

~~~
hidemark
Thanks! Getting rid of the hassle of finding clients is definitely the idea
here. Look forward to finding you some gigs :)

